# average speed



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I just heard that the average speed of a horse drawn taxi in NYC in 1890 was 7 mph. The average speed of a motor taxi in 1990 was 7 mph. Haven't improved much :lol:


----------



## wiresalot (Jan 29, 2008)

I was behind a Amish buggy the other day, And it was going between 10-12 Mph.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Haha, New York. Still faster to ride a bike I guess. 

And horses don't pollute the atmosphere. Maybe we should go back to that system.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I so agree. :lol:


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I would love it if we went back to the old days of riding horses or driving them in a cart!!!! SOOO much fun!!!


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*driveing*

Well we might all get our wishes if the gas prices keep going up im going to start rideing or driveing to town when i go . i was hopeing to be useing my saddlebred for that this spring but he is still in a big fight for his life from colic and magnesium shortage in his system so i may have to hook the mustangs in a 2 up system to go get feed and grocerys ect and also have fun doing it


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*speed*

You know the amish will get a horse going up to 15 to 20 mile an hour in there buggy and those buggys are heavey and normally have 3 to 6 people in them as well that is the reason there h
orses dont make it for long most of there buggy horses are 10 and under cause over that they cant handle the long days of heavy buggy runs , That is why i come to get my broadway horse or big red as i call him Now if he will come out of the colic stuff i will be so happy to be able to drive him in my lil oxford wagon and head to town for some R AND R


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

That would be amazing, we take our driving ponies for coffee runs up town some times...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Egh. I feel so bad for those poor horses =( 

I say we just do away with the cars and ride our horses around. 

At least then they wont have to be inhaling all the exhaust.


----------

